# Hollywood Impulse Responses



## shin (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm wondering if any of you is using the Hollywood Impulse Responses (HIR) from Numerical Sound? I read that VSL took included IRs from Numerical Sound into their convolution reverb - not sure if it's the HIR.
Anyway, I'm seeking for good IRs at the moment and I'm not sure for what I should go...

Thanks & have a nice one,
Stephan


----------



## Hannes_F (May 3, 2009)

GreatGreatGreatGreatGreat.

For me they do not replace the typical Altiverb IRs or the different reverb unit IRs that are out because I cannot really "push back" things with them. But if you have a recording being done with some distance or achieve this with other means then they can add something incredibly dense.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 3, 2009)

That's interesting Hannes!

I have some older IRs from Ernest and although they really sound great, they appear not to have typical early reflections, which are really essential for pushing instruments further away on the virtual stage.

I guess the HIRs have been created with the same proprietary tools as the older IRs (I read somewhere that the HIRs are not true acoustical IRs, but some combination of real space recordings and synthetically created additions).

I'd love to hear from the maestro himself, but I don't know if he is member of V.I.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Hannes_F (May 3, 2009)

At the same time they can do a lot to the original sound, almost like a combination of EQ and reverb. Every room size has eight or so subdivisions with different timbres.

Bottom line working with them is so different from normal convolution that I use them as if would be a different effect. There is convolution reverb and there are the Numerical Sounds IRs, two different kind of shoes.


----------



## shin (May 12, 2009)

Hey Hannes, hey Peter,

thanks for your replies. I guess I'll first go for Peter's IRs and maybe later for the HIR.

My best,
Stephan


----------



## SvK (May 13, 2009)

Yes, 

I use the Hollywood set......the way to use them is as "tail" sweetners in addition to a real room set such as Todd AO.......which is exactly what is done in Hollywood.....After they record their scores on sound stages such as Sony or Todd, they add artificial, longer tails to the stems.....This is where the Hollywood library is like a secret weapon.....Use the flat set!!

Best,

SvK


----------



## ErnestCholakis (May 14, 2009)

FYI - I am currently working on a set of RI's for the Vienna Convolution Plugin (VSL Vienna Suite). This plugin is great sounding and has a 64 bit engine.

The new unique feature of this Numerical Sound product is that the Early Reflections (ER) will be separated from the tails so that the user can mix and match various tails with different ER's. The tails will sound like relatively small spaces in isolation but will push the acoustic and sampled instruments further back in space. These ER are a new approach that will give users more "ambient articulation" especially with softer attack instruments such as strings.

The advantages of this approach is that the user can mix the relative amount of ER versus tails. This requires 2 instanced of convolution but the flexibility is worth it - ask forum member SvK. ER are typically 1-3 seconds in length. The ER's will mix well together without any flanging or noticeable transitions points between any two ER/Tails.

The ER and Tails are available at any sampling rate from 44-96KHz with the VSL convolution engine adjusting to any user defined sampling rate. All RI's all true stereo RI's. These RI's can only be used with VSL Convolution engine - no other convolution engine will work with this product.

This product will also contain some of the filters embeded in the Hollywood Impulse Responses and will include a selection of Timbral Impulses - that can be used to modifying acoustic or sampled instruments timbre

Hannes_F or any other user - please consider sending me dry demos for testing. 

Ernest Cholakis
Numerical Sound/ProAudioVault
www.numericalsound.com
www.proaudiovault.com


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 7, 2009)

Ernest can you elaborate on how you combine two instances of the Vienna Suite Convolution Reverb using the Numerical Sounds presets that are currently being offered in the Vienna Suite Demo? They are not labeled in a way that makes it clear to me which one is for the ER and which one is for the tail as you have described in your post.

Thanks,
O


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome....
I got Hollywood, New York, and I guess Vienna coming soon.
All I'll need is Nashville for the JoeBob IR's stuff and I'll be good to go..
Great supplements to my Grand Canyon, Yosemite and Yellowstone collection.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 7, 2009)

chimuelo @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> Awesome....
> I got Hollywood, New York, and I guess Vienna coming soon.
> All I'll need is Nashville for the JoeBob IR's stuff and I'll be good to go..
> Great supplements to my Grand Canyon, Yosemite and Yellowstone collection.



What about your Memphis sound? 8)

Mahlon


----------

